

Korea to introduce 1 Gbps residential Internet by 2012  - kennyroo
http://digitaldaily.allthingsd.com/20090202/korea-come-for-the-soju-stay-for-the-broadband/

======
quoderat
And why don't we have that here in the US?

How about the $200 billion rip-off:

[http://www.pbs.org/cringely/pulpit/2007/pulpit_20070810_0026...](http://www.pbs.org/cringely/pulpit/2007/pulpit_20070810_002683.html)

And now there's going to be more and more bandwidth caps while people are
ramping up usage. I expect the US, at least, to go backwards while the rest of
the world is moving ahead.

